# Cheap kindle 3 case?



## Solidarity (Mar 31, 2011)

I just ordered the kindle with special offers and am looking for a low price case; amazon's are too expensive. Thanks


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

What is your ideal price range?  

If you go under "accessories" on Amazon for the Kindle, there are many, many pages of covers, cases and the like.  You can spend anywhere from $70.00+ all the way down to, I believe it was, $10.00.  It's just a matter of sifting through the options and finding the one you like best of all.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Solidarity said:


> I just ordered the kindle with special offers and am looking for a low price case; amazon's are too expensive. Thanks


See the current thread on the m-cover but there are other cheap options too that look nice. The M-cover looks very similar to the Amazon on the outside.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

These covers are being discussed in another thread:

mcover leather folio kindle 3

Betsy


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Also check Ebay.  I've bought a couple little cheap covers from Ebay and been very satisfied with them.  Usually less than $20.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

what do you consider cheap? Ive been real happy with this one....lightweight and fairly cheap


----------



## ekaddie (Apr 25, 2011)

If you are worried about protecting your Kindle 3, may I suggest you look at my website:
http://www.ekaddiellc.com
My eKaddie lets you easily and securely carry your Kindle and lets you reverse it in the eKaddie to protect the screen.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

We have a thread around here somewhere for buying and swapping used cases and other accessories.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Acase and Bundle Monster has excellent deals on inexpensive cases at Amazon.


----------



## poochi (Apr 24, 2011)

some cheap one here

http://www.mycarryingcase.com/category/67440331501/1/Amazon-Kindle-3-TPU-Cases.htm


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I just purchased my 2nd Boxwave case. These are so lightweight and cheap. Best of all, they're well made and durable.

http://www.boxwave.com/accessories/amazon-kindle-3-cases_4001.htm

Here is a picture of the Boxwave case for my K2. My case for my K3 will be identical.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Those boxwave covers are nice and very inexpensive, wish I'd seen those before I bought my more expensive one


----------



## iseroma (Jan 3, 2012)

My favorite is the polyurethane cover from Octovo (for $10). It's more like a sleeve than a case, but you can easily slip your Kindle out for reading. And the case is pretty strong. Only problem is that the company charges fairly high shipping.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I went through a few, and this Octovo ended up being my favorite for my K3 - well-made, lightweight, really nice - and a great bargain now at $6.63 since they were originally around $80 :


Only one left from this seller, but I'd suggest looking under Electronics on Amazon for more choices. Lots more choices of 3rd party covers when you look under Electronics. eBay usually has a lot as well.

This one is also by Octovo ($24.99):


----------

